

Show HN: Better interface for browsing Amazon Instant Streaming videos - npisenti
http://www.onlinevideobrowser.com/about

======
npisenti
Feedback welcome! I've been sitting on this project for a few weeks, and
decided it was finally time to just submit to HN. The goal is to generate some
passive revenue for a school library project my fiancée and I have been
working on with some friends/partners from Bamako, Mali.

